
Switching from Delicious to CouchDB - tswicegood
http://xlson.com/2011/01/13/out-off-delicious-and-into-your-couch.html
======
futuremint
You can also get free hosting at Cloudant.com as well.

I have accounts at both, however at Cloudant they have a pretty nice UI for
managing your databases and also give you a slick way to setup rewrite rules.
That way your CouchApp can have a nice memorable URL instead of the sometimes
hard-to-remember path to the design document.

Edit: You'll need to open up your permissions on your Cloudant DB to replicate
his db. They default to all private.

------
xlson
@futuremint Wasn't aware of Cloudant.com, thanks for the tip!

Edit: Did you get replication to cloudant working? I had problems replicating
the design document.

@metabrew that's a really interesting proposition. Would be cool to see that
done. Personally I haven't really used the social features of Delicious so it
isn't something I've thought that much about.

~~~
futuremint
I couldn't replicate it directly either. See this page:
[http://support.cloudant.com/kb/faqs/im-having-trouble-
replic...](http://support.cloudant.com/kb/faqs/im-having-trouble-replicating-
inout-of-cloudant)

I just cloned the git repo for Scrumptious and pushed it to Cloudant myself
using CouchApp. It isn't that hard.

~~~
xlson
Yeah that would work, was more curious if you had gotten the replication
working as that's easier to explain to new users. Thanks.

------
metabrew
That's a pretty good idea - you could probably recreate the delicious network
feed by federating couches. I could replicate my friends' couchdbs into mine
in a mesh network topology and create my own network feed.

